# MECA "The Vinny": July 24 @ Lebanon, TN



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a heads up to those who don't know, this is one of the biggest MECA shows of the year. 3x event in Lebanon, TN.

Details can be found here:
MECA Events



The Vinny

July 24, 2016

945 E Baddour Parkway, I-40 exit 239B
Lebanon, TN 
Hosted by: James E Ward Ag Center

Event Contact: 615-851-7428
Event Director: Steve Stern 615-476-7428
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments: SQL Registration @ 8 AM, Judging @ 9 AM. SPL Registration @ 9:30 AM, Judging @ 10:30 AM


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to making the trip.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bumping it up.

The judges for this show are quite impressive. Some heavy hitters from Cali: Scott Welch and Mr/Mrs. Papasin. Pretty darn cool!

Also, "classics" like Vinny and Matt Roberts. 

Those competing are going to be in for a real treat at this show.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Still working to bottle up the weather for you Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

papasin said:


> Looking forward to it. Still working to bottle up the weather for you Erin.


If you can bring a pinch of sand from the beach... maybe that would help.

But, yea, I'd much prefer you to bring some of that cool 70's, no humidity weather with you. 

Seriously, though, you and the Mrs are going to have culture shock. It's terrible here right now. I know you know but because I feel the need to remind you: bring plenty of water. And a towel for those fancy folk who have leather seats. :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ErinH said:


> If you can bring a pinch of sand from the beach... maybe that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lived in TX for nearly a year in the summer months and had the (not so) bright idea to ride my bike to work. Learned my lesson. The Mrs works in extreme environments and is always prepared.

We'll be ready.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again and also meeting new folks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Results won't be posted until Wednesday according to Steve Stern, so for the time being, here's a video I took of the awards session from today's show:


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

pics


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Even though this thread is dead here, I'll share anyway since I already typed it up for the CAJ site. 


Yesterday's show was really fun for me. I didn't compete... just went to hang out with my buds. I listened to about 12 cars yesterday. Each of them sounded really nice in their own right. Some stood out to me more than others for one reason or another but they all had a nice sound to them. The installs varied: kick mounted woofers, door woofers, mids on the dash, mids in the sails, mids off axis, mids on axis, tweeters, no tweeters, sub behind, no sub. Simple 2-way+sub, 3-way+sub, 3-way no sub. Big mids, small mids. Big woofers, small woofers, no woofers. All sorts of stuff. To me it was really interesting to see how they all sounded alike in some ways but so different in others. Not just from car to car but within installation types. In regards to tonality I think you could probably put 80% of them within a few ticks of each other. But when it came to staging, impact (not just woofers), and some of the intangible things I have a harder time explaining, that's where there differences in install types really showed up. I've continued to notice a trend with installs in regards to position, aiming. The install type doesn't inherently mean one type is the end all be all, by any means.. I just find it interesting that the distinctions are starting to draw themselves the larger my 'sample size' gets. They all have little things here and there that make them more different than the tonality did. If you get what I mean. 

I was _really_ impressed by a few cars. I won't really get in to naming names because I don't want to leave anyone out and hurt feelings. But they know who they are.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA &quot;The Vinny&quot;: July 24 @ Lebanon, TN*



ErinH said:


> Results won't be posted until Wednesday according to Steve Stern



Scores are posted, guess Steve got to it a little earlier than he thought.

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#results/1983

Wish I had a chance to chat with a few more folks but overall nice to see the usual suspects and was also good to meet new folks. My general sense as one of the judges is consistent with your observation Erin. Scores also reflect it, often times it was splitting hairs.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a fantastic time at the show, even though it was so hot. Thank you to everyone who listened to my beater car, and gave me feedback. I will try to solve a couple issues and hope to have it sounding better for the next show.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

so nobody took any pics?


----------

